# moon lights



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Do you guys ceep your moon lights / blue light on at night ??
I have so far but wonder ing what not having them in would be OK


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Mine are on 24/7


----------



## ckmullin (Aug 4, 2013)

24/7 on my 6 gal edge


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

yes as I mentioned to you earlier on all the time!!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine turns on an hour before n off an hour after the main light. With natural daylight, the tank gets a 4-6 hours total darkness period daily.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

mine only on till about 3 am, since I am not gonna be out there watching the tank anyways, I just don';t want to waste the energy and the life span of the LEDs


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

My lights are on for a total of 7 hours, moonlights are on for 10

Lights out for 14


----------

